# Decent Case with removable fan filters?



## alexp999 (Apr 16, 2009)

Okay, Im probably not going to find anything, but I'm kind of dreaming up my perfect case, and want to know if it maybe already exists. Basically it needs to have good airflow, but most importantly, I want it to have removable fan filters for the intakes, my CM690 has fan filters on all the intakes, but they are not removable, and I have to disconnect everything and pull my PC out to clean them, its such a pain. My perfect case probably does exist for about £200  but if it can be found for sub £100, I may get it. 

*Dream Case Specs*:


Removable fan filters
Bottom Mounted Fan/Alternate ATX arrangement (e.g reverse atx or like the raven)
Top mounted fan or as above
Side Window (or option of one)
£100 or less

So any one care to take up the challenge? Free cookie to anyone who satisfies all the criterior


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 16, 2009)

antec 1200


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 16, 2009)

Still involves taking the side off and undoing stuff to get to the fan filters, plus its about £150 for that case 

Damn sexy in black tho!


----------



## Grownman (Apr 16, 2009)

Was going to say Antec 902 but that still requires you to disconnect the molex leads and such.  
How about this?  I thought it was pretty unique and interesting and does a good job of catching dust haha. 

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/412367-filter-those-giant-side-fans.html


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 16, 2009)

Lol, I have found the CM storm series of cases they are nearly there, but nothing is everything thing I want 

Other than the windows the CM ATCS 840, is perfect but its £200 

I would have thought it would be so difficult to find a stell case with slide out fan filters for the intakes


----------



## Grownman (Apr 16, 2009)

The CM ATCS 840 is def very sexy looking!  But yeah 200 pounds for a case is a bit excessive...


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 17, 2009)

Silverstone Raven has what you desire, but its steep m8, on the order of $250 USD. I see you say like the Raven after further review. I will take a look and see what I find.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

ATM, I'm really like the CM Storm Sniper but I will take a look at the Raven.

Sniper is £125

Raven is £165.

Obiously I need to warrant the upgrade.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 17, 2009)

Dont give in to your spending crave! 

Buy a HR-03 and be sastisfied for a month!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

Lol, but the CM Storm Sniper looks so cool 

HAF is £40 cheaper tho


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 17, 2009)

Please dont  your 690 is spot on as it is, and a large please dont 'cos then ill feel like I have to keep up and I cant afford it  lol.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 17, 2009)

How about the TT M9 or even the TT Armor ?.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

Had an Armour Jr before, and none of the Thermaltakes which I have seen have the bottom intake.

Damn I dont know what to do, HAF is a really good price, but IMO my CM690 is better in more ways than the HAF is.

But the Sniper is pretty much my perfect case but its just a little over budget.


It has Front removable fan filter
Bottom fan filter (admiedly not easily removable)
Side Mesh Window
4 USB ports
Built in fan controller
Built in LED controller
Massive top mounted fan.
Access hole for CPU mounting.
Removable HDD cage
Fan controller can take an additional 2 fans 
Better I/O and button placement

The only way it could be more perfect is a slide out fan filter for the bottom and PSU, painted black all on the insde, not just the bottom, and be £50 cheaper


----------



## AsRock (Apr 17, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> *Had an Armour Jr before, and none of the Thermaltakes which I have seen have the bottom intake.*
> 
> Damn I dont know what to do, HAF is a really good price, but IMO my CM690 is better in more ways than the HAF is.
> 
> ...



Make your own hole lol.  After making the hole screw the fan in from the inside the place valcro around the edge of a brought filter and apply as needed.  All though you will have to glue the valcro on but still easy to solve with most cases.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

I am rubbish with a dremel and cutting metal, I would make such a mess of it.

I really want the Sniper, but I'm going to see whether I can catch it on a special or something so it doesnt cost so much.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't like the fan controller on the storm sniper it only takes 2-pin fan headers and no aftermarket fan comes 2-pin the retractable case feet are crap. I like the SGCC or polishing they used it gives it that fake aluminum look, the perforated expansion slot covers and the integrated handles.

I don't understand when you say the 690 is better than the HAF in some ways? please elaborate.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

It doesnt take 2 pin, it take Molex connectors for the fans, the 2 pin is just for LED switching if you buy another CM fan for the side 

I can see myself ordering this tomorrow, a mini review will be on the way if I do 

CM690 has dust filters, HAF is too big for me in more ways than one.

I can probably think of more, buts its nearly 2 am here so my brain is slowing a bit, lol.

I had a bigger list earlier which is what put me off it


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 17, 2009)

> This is where I found the first real flaw in the design. For some strange reason, they have chosen to use a 2-pin plug for the fan wiring that connects to the built in fan controller. Seeing as how there are almost no aftermarket fans come this way and that there is no included 2-pin to 3-pin adapters, I am puzzled as to why this was done. Without modifying your fan plugs there is no way to attach aftermarket fans to the fan controller.



Picture

Source


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

Removable Filters? As in you can take the sponge out and clean it easily?

If so, my Thermaltake soprano had that, only cost me £45 aswell. 

If you don't find the 'perfect' case, but something close. Remember that WcUK provide the service of Fan Hole cutting, and window cutting.

I say get one with the PSU at the bottom, then you can get a 360mm Rad for the top that blows through/out of the case. You know you want to join the water club.

That would look really good actually 

I like the look of these:

Coolermaster Storm
NZXT Lexa Blackline
NZXT Tempest - Very nice 
Lian Li PC-60FW

If non of them wet your lips, you could always consider building your own with plastic. You can get AC-Ryan 480x480 (mm) for about £10 online. Afew sheets of that and some screws... sorted, and unique.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

OMG I can make stuff it would look worse than if a 5 year old attempted it.

I still like the CM Storm Sniper.

Lian-li's do nothing for me, the scout and NZXTs lack a bottom fan.

That and I would rather have a case that natively supports a bottom fan so to speak.

Plus I love the fan controller on the sniper. All 5 case fans controlled by one button integrated onto the fron of the case 

Heaven!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

Man your lazy, lol.

Build your own... That's actually made me what to build myself an mATX rig, from start... haha

Damn! Money! Ideas!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> Picture
> 
> Source



They've got it completely wrong, lol.

DS even commented about it in the review he did that they dont label the extra fan connectors very well, here is a shot of how the controller works from the manual.

You connect up to 2 additional fans via molex connector. The 2 pin connections are switches for LEDS


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 17, 2009)

still 5 fans (probably can't daisy chain extras without knowing how many watts) and 1 pot.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

You right, you could daisy chain, but as to how many i dont know, I would imagine it can take at least 5 200m LED fans.

I only need two or three more anyway 

It will be great when I leave it on overnight, no more crawling to the back, just a flick and twist and itll be dark and silent


----------

